# just bought the G17



## thekobk (Feb 14, 2008)

It only took me a week to convince the wife.:smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Congrats on the new pistol. Take it out and shoot the fire out of it and let us know what you think about it. Good luck.:smt033


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Very nice, enjoy it. Give us a range report was you go out and shoot it! 

-Jeff-


----------



## thekobk (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks guys! As soon as I get some time and find out were the closest range is I will post my results. This is also my first hand gun so I will need some practice.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*range report*

thekobk: Sir; now that's what I'm talking about:mrgreen: Spend a week on

the wife; get the funds together; collect paper work; purchase the firearm; 
and aint got no place to shoot:mrgreen: Stress will do that:smt083

Sir; you still done goooooood.:smt033 Follow up with your experiences. Thanks


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Dark Side.


----------

